

Gardeners' Gems: Designer Crops That Will Wow The Neighbors - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/05/13/310459918/gardeners-gems-this-years-hottest-edibles-will-wow-the-neighbors?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20140513

======
webmaven
Hey, this seems an opportune place to ask: Any other HNers interested in food
gardening?

~~~
jmspring
There have been threads that pop up where vegetable and fruit gardens have
been discussed. Any specific topic?

~~~
shortavion
I'd be interested in methods for monitoring the soil to be able to
automatically add the nutrients the plant needs.

